# Masahiro or Kikuichi



## andyc10 (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm looking for a gyuto for under $200. I am teetering between kikuichi elite carbon vs masahiro carbon. Both 240mm. Any tips or suggestions? Just looking for a prep slaying workhorse. I am currently cutting with a misono ux10. I like it but it isn't good for a lot of tasks I've come to realize. Once I get a new one I'll retire that one to a slicer. I have a Kikuichi elite carbon petty and it is fantastic. So I'm leaning towards the gyuto since I know the quality. But I've heard great things about the masahiro carbon as well.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Haven't used either of those, but there's another option in your price range
http://japanesechefsknife.com/SwedenSteelSeries.html#SwedenSteel
Misono Dragon 240mm, and come the December-ish holiday sale, you can get it for 10% off


----------



## andyc10 (Nov 26, 2016)

Benuser said:


> Is your UX-10 a 240 gyuto as well, and what is the problem?


It's a 240 gyuto yes. The problem is that it dulls way too quickly and doesn't retain a good edge. I'm good at sharpening. I don't haven these problems with any of my other knives. I have the Kikuichi elite petty and I only have to steel it like 3 times a week, and only put it to the stone every few months. I understand that I'm not putting it through the same type of work but it just seems the steel is way better. I'm beginning to think it's just a matter of carbon vs stainless.


----------



## andyc10 (Nov 26, 2016)

Benuser said:


> Let's solve that question first. UX-10 in general has a decent edge retention at a very acceptable level of sharpness. How do you sharpen it? Do you use a steel with UX-10?


I know that, that's why I bought it. But that has not been my experience. Out of the box it was dull within 2 weeks. I steeled it and it got a little better but dulled quickly (that day). Thereafter I am having to put it on a stone weekly to get anything thing out of it. My buddy had a tojiro that kept getting oddly dull. He swore it was the cutting boards we were using at that restaurant. I dono if I buy it. But I guess it's possible. But yes I steel it.


----------



## andyc10 (Nov 26, 2016)

Benuser said:


> A factory edge that dulls after two of restaurant work -- not bad. Please stop steeling. You're rebuilding an edge with fatigued material, it won't last.
> If the edge is dull is has to be sharpened on stones, so that fatigued steel can be removed. In case of only a bit of performance loss you may revive an existing by stropping on your finest stone, or the one before.
> How do you sharpen it? I ask because I suspect an improper deburring, which is essential with this steel -- just as with your colleague's VG-10.


Depending on how dull, 600->1000->6000->10,000. If it just needs a pick me up then 3000->10,000


----------



## andyc10 (Nov 26, 2016)

Benuser said:


> I should have added that the Misono factory edge is a bit a special case. Overly convexed and weak, due to factory buffering.
> My suggestion would be to get rid of it. Use your 600 to build a conservative standard asymmetric edge, right side convexed, ending at some 12 degrees, left side a small 20 degree straight bevel. Strop and deburr on the 1000, deburr only on the 6000. Unless you do a lot of push cutting there's no need for a highly polished edge, and UX-10 would make a poor candidate IMHO.


Thanks for your suggestion. I'm gonna send it to Korin for a professional sharpen and use it for a meat slicer. But we are off topic. Masahiro or Kikuichi?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

1) Instead of a steel, use a finishing stone if space allows. Couple of stropping strokes on a 6k grit splash and go takes what.. 30 seconds? Should keep it going good as new. You only need to do full sharpening stone progression when this fails.

2) consider adding a microbevel it really helps with edge retention


----------

